# Navarre 3.15



## jjtass (Mar 15, 2015)

I've followed the Forum for a while since my wife and I moved to the area but have never posted. Today's black drum was a personal best for me so I figured now would be as good a time as any. The fish was caught on live shrimp just beyond the first bar. And yes, I'm wearing crocs, after stepping on an electric ray last summer I don't wade without them.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Safety first. Ha! Seriously though, really nice hog of a drum.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

an electric ray huh?


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice catch.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

sling2ling said:


> an electric ray huh?


There is a species of electric ray that is found around here. They aren't that common but ive heard it is quite painful to get shocked by one. Nice crock and even nicer fish!


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice catch


----------



## jjtass (Mar 15, 2015)

sling2ling said:


> an electric ray huh?


The shock isn't much, more of a surprise than anything. There's an older post on the forum about them. They're actually called Lesser Electric Rays.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I love my crocs


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice drum and good first post ! I had an old post on here somewhere about an encounter that I had with an electric ray.It's funny now. Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No worries on the ray, when I was younger and was diving at the beach===I reached my hand into the sand and got some kinda shock like I stuck my finger in an outlet!

That is a monster blackie!!! Great job and welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the area.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

the electric rays around Pensacola put out around 9-18 volts. I accidently speared one one night thinking it was a small southern buried in the sand. 

found out they are protected too.


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Great catch! No shame in the shoes. My only fear when I wade out is the fear of stepping on a Ray.
My wife actually scooped up one of those while raking for sand fleas one day last year. I touched it and it was just like an electric current that you might experience working on a live switch in your house.


----------

